# Jackson,OH



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Jackson, OH | Rhett

Rhett is a very sweet young male German Shepherd in desperate need of a loving, forever home. If Rhett could be the right dog for your family his adoption is URGENT as he is in a kill shelter. Please spay and neuter your pets so offspring do not end up in a kill shelter like Rhett!!

*More about Rhett*

Pet ID: 092710e 
*Rhett's Contact Info*

*Jackson County Dog Pound*, Jackson, OH 

740-286-7262
See more pets from Jackson County Dog Pound
For more information, visit Jackson County Dog Pound's Web site.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

PLEASE someone fix heading, hit bottom & posted too soon. 

Need heading to say young bk/tan male.

He is URGENT !!!!  :help: :help: :help:


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Mods, can ya please fix heading. I couldn't find where I could, just edit my post.

He is urgent ! He is so sad................... :help: :help: :help:


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BUMP............:help: :help: :help:


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, NO interest in this POOR sweet faced boy ! He is *urgent* & needs help ASAP................

MODS, PLEASE fix heading & mark as urgent ! :help:


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*BUMP :help:*  :help:   :help: Anyone ????


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump for Rhett!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

LuvourGSDs said:


> PLEASE someone fix heading, hit bottom & posted too soon.
> 
> Need heading to say young bk/tan male.
> 
> He is URGENT !!!!  :help: :help: :help:


You need to use the  to directly notify the moderator of the thread if you need some editing. Otherwise we don't have the time to look at each and every posting (I know, shocking isn't it  ) and unless we happen to wander into a thread like I just did, there won't be a timely fix..


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

What a beautiful sad baby.Linzi


----------



## Blanca's Momma (Sep 8, 2010)

aw:aw:aw: BUMP...for Rhett!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> You need to use the  to directly notify the moderator of the thread if you need some editing. Otherwise we don't have the time to look at each and every posting (I know, shocking isn't it  ) and unless we happen to wander into a thread like I just did, there won't be a timely fix..


 
Oh ok.............. I wondered why those goodies were there ! :crazy: I never have clicked on them. I will remember that. SORRY 

*Another big BUMP for the POOR boy, he is urgent, plz :help: :help: :help: :help: :help: :help:*


----------



## Tarheel (Sep 6, 2009)

Does he have a PTS date? I am in Cincinnati.


----------



## Tarheel (Sep 6, 2009)

I called on Tuesday and was told that he and another Shepherd had rescue coming to get them.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Plz if possible another confirm this. I hope it's TRUE !


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

? any news


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Says Lost/Found; usually this means the dog is no longer available but don't know the outcome


----------

